# our new photography website online



## benaccent (Sep 30, 2006)

myself and tommi p have teamed up to create a website to promote ourselves. we would like you to take a look and see what you think. please post up any comments you may have about the site.

www.bt-photography.com​ 
please be aware that certain part of the site are still in the construction phase.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 30, 2006)

Well no pictures showed up under Landscape.  I'm not too into paintball so I didn't go through those pics.


----------



## benaccent (Sep 30, 2006)

new work will be added shortly, do you have any other comments about the site as a whole?


----------



## mortallis288 (Sep 30, 2006)

i use to play paintball a lot but it got to expensive anywaysm your shots are not that exicting for the paintball they are nice to look at it but when u look at them they are not exiciting and that is waht sells imo


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 30, 2006)

Please be advised that the thread has been moved to an appropriate section.


----------



## benaccent (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks for the comments.

sorry i posted in the wrong catagory.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 2, 2006)

that's funny, i chose that same template from 1&1... that's one of the best ones they had on there.  i'm not all that impressed with the templates, i'm trying to find a good html editor.  a lot of your photos, and the custom header seem to have been resized or something, degrading the quality...


----------



## ironsidephoto (Oct 31, 2006)

i like your site, except for the "created by the master chiefs" at the bottom.


i have a new one too, though it seems a bit amateurish compared to yours.
ironsidephotography.com


----------

